# Mopani wood and tannins



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't think tannins are harmful. Some people need tannins in the water from driftwood to encourage some fish to mate. I've heard it makes the water softer and lowers pH. For my piece of driftwood, I just boiled it for 10 minutes then put it in the tank. Little browning, but I don't mind it and I'm sure my fish don't much either.


----------



## WallaceGrover (Jan 15, 2011)

It isn't harmful but if it's a problem some big water changes should fix it...


----------



## FinalJenemba (Dec 2, 2011)

Mopani leaches like crazy. I have a big peice that i've had in my tank for 1 1/2 years, its still leaching. Wont harm anything though, just make water a bit softer.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

love mopani wood. I have it in one of my tanks. It will leach like crazy. Boil it a couple dozen times before putting it in, fresh water each time. It will still leach, so put some purigen into the filter to keep the water clear if you are not wanting a blackwater look.


----------



## junko (Sep 9, 2011)

I put a 1 foot piece of mopani in my 300 gallon pond over the summer to leach out, and by the end of the season the water was like tea. I hate it.


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a large piece of mopani in my flora, and aside from a slight discoloration, I don't have issues with tannins, so maybe you will get lucky like me.


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

Boil it. Like the others said it takes a few try's, but it works.


----------

